# هل رسالة المسيح رسالة عالمية ام خاصة ببني اسرائيل؟؟؟



## حمامة فلسطين1 (24 أبريل 2010)

هل رسالة المسيح عيسي عليه السلام رسالة عالمية ام خاصة ببني اسرائيل؟؟؟​


----------



## صوت الرب (24 أبريل 2010)

*رد: من فـــمـــك أديـــــــــنك!!!!!!!*

المسيح قال في مرقس الأصحاح 16 العدد 15 
وقال لهم: «اذهبوا إلى العالم أجمع، وبشروا الخليقة كلها بالإنجيل:
.
و من هذا نؤكد أن رسالة المسيح هي للعالم أجمع و للخليقة كلها


----------



## Molka Molkan (24 أبريل 2010)

*رد: من فـــمـــك أديـــــــــنك!!!!!!!*



> هل رسالة المسيح  عيسي عليه السلام رسالة عالمية ام خاصة ببني اسرائيل؟؟؟​



هاهاهاها
يتخيل البعض أن اسئلتهم ترتقي الى مستوى الصعوبة
هاهاهاها

الأجابة  :
رسالة المسيح عامة لكل الناس ولكل الأزمان والجنسيات و و  و و وكانت مركزة فى البداية بالنسبة للتلاميذ ايضا في اليهودية فقط ثم بعدها أعطاهم السلطان والقوة لتمتد بشارتهم الى انحاء العالم كله

*والدليل من فم المسيح** :*



فاذهبوا و تلمذوا جميع الامم و عمدوهم باسم الاب و الابن و الروح القدس ( مت 28 : 19 )

الحق اقول لكم حيثما يكرز بهذا الانجيل في كل العالم يخبر ايضا بما فعلته هذه تذكارا لها (مت  26 :  13)

الحق اقول لكم حيثما يكرز بهذا الانجيل في كل العالم يخبر ايضا بما فعلته هذه تذكارا لها (مر  14 :  9)

و قال لهم اذهبوا الى العالم اجمع و اكرزوا بالانجيل للخليقة كلها (مر  16 :  15)

 1- و جعل يسوع يكلمهم ايضا بامثال قائلا.
 2- يشبه ملكوت السماوات انسانا ملكا صنع عرسا لابنه.
 3- و ارسل عبيده ليدعوا المدعوين الى العرس فلم يريدوا ان ياتوا.
 4- فارسل ايضا عبيدا اخرين قائلا قولوا للمدعوين هوذا غذائي اعددته ثيراني و مسمناتي قد ذبحت و كل شيء معد تعالوا الى العرس.
 5- و لكنهم تهاونوا و مضوا واحد الى حقله و اخر الى تجارته.
 6- و الباقون امسكوا عبيده و شتموهم و قتلوهم.
 7- فلما سمع الملك غضب و ارسل جنوده و اهلك اولئك القاتلين و احرق مدينتهم.
 8- ثم قال لعبيده اما العرس فمستعد و اما المدعوون فلم يكونوا مستحقين.
 9- فاذهبوا الى مفارق الطرق و كل من وجدتموه فادعوه الى العرس.
 10- فخرج اولئك العبيد الى الطرق و جمعوا كل الذين وجدوهم اشرارا و صالحين فامتلا العرس من المتكئين.

مت 22

=================================================
خدمة المسيح كانت خدمة لليهود فقط لأنهم كانوا  الشعب الممثل لشعب الله والباقي كانوا أمم فكان ينبغي أن يتمم كل النبوات التي عليه في الشعب الذي جاءت فيه تلك النبوات ثم يوسّع بشارته الى كل العالم ....

*والدليل من فم المسيح :*

بل اذهبوا بالحري الى خراف  بيت اسرائيل الضالة (مت  10 :  6)
فاجاب و قال لم ارسل الا الى خراف بيت اسرائيل الضالة (مت  15 :  24)

​


----------



## geegoo (24 أبريل 2010)

*رد: من فـــمـــك أديـــــــــنك!!!!!!!*

*باسم الاب و الابن و الروح القدس .. الاله الواحد .. امين ..
*​*باختصار ....
الجزء الخاص بالاصحاح العاشر ...
التلاميذ في فترة الاعداد للخدمة ...
لم يتأهلوا بالكامل للقيام برسالتهم ...
لذا كانت البداية في اليهودية فقط ...
هذا من جهة التلاميذ ... 
أما من جهة اليهود ...
فهذا هو الترتيب الطبيعي ...
فهم كانوا الشعب المختار ...
لذا وجب البدء بهم قبل الانتقال لمرحلة العالمية في الرسالة ...
و أيضا لكي لا يكون لهم عذر في رفض المسيح فيما بعد ...*


----------



## صوت الرب (24 أبريل 2010)

*رد: من فـــمـــك أديـــــــــنك!!!!!!!*

يا أخت حمامة فلسطين
واضح أنك لا تسألي لتتعلمي بل لتتحدى
عندما وضعنا لك آيات تؤكد  أن رسالة المسيح 
هي لكل البشر
أهملتها و بدأت تضعي لنا آيات أخرى
فما الذي تفعلينه ؟!!
ذكرتي لنا قصة المرأة الكنعانية
و لكن لماذا لم تذكرني لنا قصة المرأة السامرية ( الغير يهودية ) ؟
غريب فعلا


----------



## !ابن الملك! (24 أبريل 2010)

*رد: من فـــمـــك أديـــــــــنك!!!!!!!*

تفضلى يا حمامة بالقراءة .. حتى تفهمى هل رسالة المسيح لليهود ام للجميع .

http://holy-bible-1.com/media/10247/pdf/10247.pdf


----------



## geegoo (24 أبريل 2010)

*رد: من فـــمـــك أديـــــــــنك!!!!!!!*

[q-bible]*ثُمَّ خَرَجَ يَسُوعُ مِنْ هُنَاكَ وَانْصَرَفَ إِلَى نَوَاحِي صُورَ وَصَيْدَاءَ. 
22 وَإِذَا امْرَأَةٌ كَنْعَانِيَّةٌ خَارِجَةٌ مِنْ تِلْكَ التُّخُومِ صَرَخَتْ إِلَيْهِ: «ارْحَمْنِي يَا سَيِّدُ يَا ابْنَ دَاوُدَ. ابْنَتِي مَجْنُونَةٌ جِدّاً». 
23 فَلَمْ يُجِبْهَا بِكَلِمَةٍ. فَتَقَدَّمَ تَلاَمِيذُهُ وَطَلَبُوا إِلَيْهِ قَائِلِينَ: «اصْرِفْهَا لأَنَّهَا تَصِيحُ وَرَاءَنَا!» 
24 فَأَجَابَ: «لَمْ أُرْسَلْ إِلاَّ إِلَى خِرَافِ بَيْتِ إِسْرَائِيلَ الضَّالَّةِ». 
25 فَأَتَتْ وَسَجَدَتْ لَهُ قَائِلَةً: «يَا سَيِّدُ أَعِنِّي!» 
26 فَأَجَابَ: «لَيْسَ حَسَناً أَنْ يُؤْخَذَ خُبْزُ الْبَنِينَ وَيُطْرَحَ لِلْكِلاَبِ». 
27 فَقَالَتْ: «نَعَمْ يَا سَيِّدُ. وَالْكِلاَبُ أَيْضاً تَأْكُلُ مِنَ الْفُتَاتِ الَّذِي يَسْقُطُ مِنْ مَائِدَةِ أَرْبَابِهَا». 
28 حِينَئِذٍ قَالَ يَسُوعُ لَهَا: «يَا امْرَأَةُ عَظِيمٌ إِيمَانُكِ! لِيَكُنْ لَكِ كَمَا تُرِيدِينَ». فَشُفِيَتِ ابْنَتُهَا مِنْ تِلْكَ السَّاعَةِ.*[/q-bible]
*رب المجد يسوع المسيح هو من قرر الذهاب الي مدن الامميين ....
**فاذا كان رافضا لهم فلماذا ذهب بالأساس ؟؟*

​*صمته عن اجابة المرأة في البداية جعلت التلاميذ يسألوه من أجلها ...
و كان هذا لهدف تم تحقيقه ...
أن يبدأ التلاميذ الأطهار في الخروج من حدود يهوديتهم الي باقي العالم ....


يجيب رب المجد التلاميذ :
**"لم أرسل الا الي خراف بيت اسرائيل الضالة" 
*​*1 _ نعم ... فالمسيح بالجسد كانت رسالته في حدود اليهودية ...
أما عالمية رسالته أعلنها بوضوح للتلاميذ بعد قيامته من الموت و لكنه أعلمهم أنهم هم من سيحمل الرسالة لباقي العالم ....
2 _ هو رد يذكر به من حوله من اليهود بالنعمة التي أعطاهم الله اياها بكونهم الشعب المختار .... هم نواة الرسالة .... لكنهم في معظمهم اختاروا الرفض ..
و يرتبط هذا الرد بالرد اللاحق علي المرأة مباشرة ...

اليس الأممين هم كلاب في العرف اليهودي ؟
النجاسة التي عاشوها في عبادة الأوثان و الخطايا بأنواعها ...
الكنعانيين تحديدا زادوا علي ذلك في الشذوذ الجنسي فمنهم أهل سدوم و عمورة ....
كانت اجابة صادمة للمرأة ....
و لكن رب المجد يسوع المسيح هو العالم بكل شئ ...
كان يعلم أن هذه الاجابة ستخرج باعتراف من المرأة بخطيئتها و اعلان ايمان هو أعظم من ايمان من حوله من اليهود ذاتهم ....
**"نعم يا سيد و الكلاب أيضا تأكل" 

**لذا استحقت هذه المرأة أن يطوب رب المجد ايمانها ... و يشفي ابنتها ...

باختصار ...
رب المجد يسوع المسيح ....
1 _ هو من ذهب لمدن الأمم
2 _ صمت أولا ليبدأ التلاميذ في فهم دورهم 
3 _ حدد البداية من اليهودية 
4 _ امتحن ايمان المرأة ليفتح أمامها و أمام كل الأمم باب واحد ..
**باب الايمان بالمسيح فاديا و مخلصا 

*​*سلام و نعمة رب المجد معكم ..
*


----------



## My Rock (24 أبريل 2010)

مُكرر: لى خراف اخر ليست من هذة الحظيرة (يو 10)، لم ارسل الا الى خراف بيت اسرائيل (متى 15) 
يُغلق بسبب التكرار


----------

